# Fischloser Teich plus Filterteich? Regenwasser vom Grasdach?



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Teichianer, 

sie zwei, drei Wochen versuche ich, aus Euren fundierten Beiträgen Wissen zu saugen, um bei der Anlage meines ersten Teiches möglichst viele Anfängerfehler zu überspringen ;-). Wir haben vor gut drei Monaten eine jungfräuliche Doppelparzelle (ca. 825 m² mit ca. 9% Gefälle) in einem Kleingartengelände gepachtet, und mein Teil des Vergnügens soll die Wasseranlage sein. 
Nach eifriger (Internet-) Lektüre und aus den Empfehlungen der Firma N... ist bisher folgendes Konzept herausgesauert: 

- "naturnaher", fischloser Folienteich mit ca. 19 m² Fläche,
- Pumpe zum Wasserspiel (lautlos) an der Terrasse,
- ca. 15 m ruhiger Bachlauf zurück zum Teich. 

Zwei Fragen sind noch offen geblieben: 

1.) Da ich noch ein gebrauchtes GFK-Fertigbecken angeboten bekommen habe (ca. 4 m², max. 62 cm tief), frage ich mich jetzt, ob ich daraus einen Filterteich zwischen Teich und Wasserspiel schalte, um mit der Methode "N..." den Mulm aus dem großen Teich zu nuckeln und so das Großreinemachen auf den glattflächigen und robusteren GFK-Teich beschränken zu können. 

Beziehungsweise frage ich Euch. Ist ein extra Filterteich in diesem Fall "Overkill"? Oder würde ich bald trotzdem im Modder des größeren Teichs herumwaten müssen? Oder muß der Filter besser lang und schmal sein? Oder watt?

2.) Zum Nachfüllen wollte ich eigentlich Regenwasser nehmen, aber darüber scheint es verschiedene (fundierte) Meinungen zu geben. Kann jemand sagen, ob der Ablauf von ca. 28 m² Grasdach nährstoffärmer und damit weniger bedenklich ist als bei einem Dach ohne Bewuchs? 

Oder 3.) was hab ich sonst nicht bedacht ?

Bin gespannt auf Eure regen Reaktionen !

Mit (hoffentlich bald nassen Füßen und) freundlichen Grüßen
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Thies,

schönes Konzept (ohne jetzt Einzelheiten zu kennen) ! Auf jeden Fall wirst Du es nicht bereuen, einen Teich ohne Fische anzulegen.

In diesem Fall halte ich allerdings einen zusätzlichen Filterteich für "Overkill". Einen Filterteich benötigt man nur, wenn man keine Gelegenheit hat, ausreichend Pflanzen in den Hauptteich zu setzen. Für einen Pflanzenteich benötigt man schon ex definitione keinen Filterteich. Du musst auch bedenken, dass das nicht sonderlich hübsch aussieht und auch zu baulichen Schwierigkeiten führen kann. 

_Nicht besonders hübsch deshalb, weil ein Filterteich ein "Arbeitsteich" ist, der gar nicht erst auf Schönheit angelegt wird. Pflanzen dicht an dicht, ausgewählt nach dem Kriterium der Zehrfähigkeit, nicht des Aussehens. Eventuell noch Pflanzkörbe der vereinfachten Reinigung wegen. Und schliesslich ist der Wulstrand von Filterteichen auch nicht besonders gut zu kaschieren. Bauliche Schwierigkeiten können entstehen, weil man den Rand des Fertigteiches abflachen muss, um einen Bachlauf anschliessen zu können. Ausserdem muss die Folie des Bachlaufes mit dem Teich verbunden werden, was insbesondere bei GFK-Teichen schwierig werden kann._

Regenwasser von einem Grasdach halte ich für sehr viel geeigneter als von einem klassischen Dach, auf dem sich alle möglichen Stoffe ablagern, ohne abgebaut zu werden oder zu verrotten. Ich würde allerdings zuerst einmal schauen, welche Plörre da nach einiger Trockenzeit herunterkommt. Müsste aber viel geeigneter sein, als von Dâchern mit Tonziegeln usw.

Willkommen im Club !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Was mir allenfalls noch zu "nicht bedacht" einfällt: Teiche sind in in vielen Kleingartenanlagen verboten. Ist das geklärt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

siehst Du das jetzt nicht etwas sehr eng ? _Nährstoffe _im Regenwasser ? OK, die Vögel verrichten wie auf jedem Dach munter ihr Geschäft, Staub, Blütenpollen und Laub werden angeweht. Die kommen aber nicht aus dem _Regenwasser _(das ist allenfalls sauer und kalkarm). Und alles, was angeweht oder draufgesch..... wird, wird auf einem begrünten Dach viel besser abgebaut/gebunden als auf Tonziegeln. Denn soweit ich mich erinnere ist auch das Substrat auf einem begrünten Dach sehr nährstoffarm.

An die Sache mit einem zweiten Teich an Stelle eines Filterteiches hatte ich auch gedacht, wollte die Sache aber nicht aufblasen. Ich gebe Dir aber völlig recht: Ein solcher Wassergarten ist ausserordentlich reizvoll. Wobei man die Filterleistung bei einem Pflanzenteich ebenso wenig benötigt wie einen Filterteich. Voll d'accord bin ich natürlich auch bei der Frage Fertigteich oder Folie: Folie ist eindeutig besser. Wo wir gerade schon über den Teich von Thies philosophieren   : Ich könnte mir einen zweiten Teich schon sehr gut vorstellen, darf ruhig erheblich flacher ausfallen als der Hauptteich. Und dann die Teiche unterschiedlich gestalten: Der Hauptteich eher tief mit freier Wasserfläche, Seerosen, der Nebenteich eher flach und sumpfig mit den entsprechenden Pflanzen. Tolle Sache !

Thies, zur Pumpenleistung solltest Du Dir vielleicht einmal den sog. Fachbeitrag durchlesen. Ist ja doch eine ganz ordentliche Höhendifferenz, wie mit scheint. Und eine ziemliche Bachlauflänge (ein durchschnittlicher Schlauch kostet allein schon bis zu 30 % der Pumpenleistung !).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Jo, und dann mit Leitungswasser vergleichen. Bin gespannt, was rauskommt.

Na, Thies, ist das Service ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Moin, ~, 

ja. Das *ist* Service. Vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten. 

@Stefan: 
... Nicht besonders hübsch ...

Stimmt natürlich. Macht aber nicht viel aus, da nach derzeitiger Planung der zweite Teich ziemlich zugewachsen und damit etwas verborgen liegen soll. Etwa so, wie Du es auch skizziert hast: 

...die Teiche unterschiedlich gestalten: Der Hauptteich eher tief mit freier Wasserfläche, Seerosen, der Nebenteich eher flach und sumpfig mit den entsprechenden Pflanzen...

Das ist in etwa der Effekt, der mich überhaupt zu dem ollen GFK-Teil zurückgebracht hat. Der Hauptteich wird wohl zur Hälfte von einer Steganlage umschlossen, um alle Sitzplätze mit guter Perspektive / Sonne / Schatten auch erreichen zu können, wenn man nicht so gut zu Fuß ist. Vor dem Steg - und damit insgesamt - ist dann die Bepflanzung eher spärlich. Außerdem ist der ganze Teich auf einen Blick zu überschauen: na ja. Wenn jenseits des Steges dann eine zweites Gewässer läge, das deutlich zugewachsener ist und sich optisch "im Dickicht verliert", wirkt das Ganze vielleicht gleich interessanter. 
(Wir gestalten den ganzen Garten als "Entdeckungsgarten" getreu der These, daß eine Landschaft *dann* anregend wirkt, wenn man den Eindruck hat, etwas Neues zu entdecken, wenn man in sie hineingeht. ) 
Der Steg wirkt dann wie eine Brücke über ein einziges Gewässer (schwärm...). Zur Wartung könnte ich vom Steg direkt in das GFK-Becken steigen; dessen Ufer würde zur Freude der Kreatur für Menschen nicht begehbar sein. 

...Teiche sind in in vielen Kleingartenanlagen verboten...

Ist zum Glück geklärt: Unser 1. Vorsitzender stand auf der Parzelle und sagte: "Teiche sollen bis zehn m² groß sein. --- . Meiner hat 36...";->

...zur Pumpenleistung...

habe ich meinen allerersten Entwurf schon wieder verworfen: da sollte noch das Dachwasser von Gewächshaus und Gerätehaus sowie ein Erdtank integriert werden, mit 35m Leitung und ca. 5m Gesamthub. Und das alles Solar, da kein Stromanschluß machbar (ächz). 
Jetzt bin ich bei 15m Leitung (möglichst dick, siehe http://www.sunwind-klaeui.ch/TeichReibungsverlust.jpg ) und 0,5m Hub. Das Wasserspiel bekommt an der __ Laube seine eigene Pumpe. Muß das Ganze mal skizzieren bzw. pfotografieren. 
Dabei fällt mir ein: erleichtert es das Graben, wenn man eine dieser neumodischen "Dig it all" - Kameras besitzt? 

@Reiner: 

...Schadstoff im Regenwasser ... wird durchgereicht in den Teich...

schein mir plausibel. Die *Nähr*stoffe im Dachwasser, vor denen immer gewarnt wird, also Staub, Vogel-aa und Pollen sollten dagegen im Rasen bleiben. Laut Internet beträgt die ablaufende Wassermenge aus Gründächern nur etwa 30% der Regenmenge. Das Substrat gilt in der Tat als sehr mager, zumal ich aus Statikgründen eine möglichst dünne Substratschicht plane. Die Frage ist dann, was aus dem Substrat zusätzlich ins Wasser kommt, wenn bei heftigem Regen der "Grasfilter" durchschlägt und unten doch Wasser herauskommt. Deine Messung wäre sehr interessant, auch wenn ein Wissenschaftler uns die Frage der Übertragbarkeit um die Ohren hauen würde. Rein anschaulich denke und hoffe ich, daß das Grasdach vieles puffert bzw. in Biomasse einbaut. Dann brauchen die Teichpflanzen das nicht mehr zu tun. Und ein halboffenes System mit Zu- und Ablauf könnte etwas stabiler sein als ein geschlossenes. Oder eben nicht...

...einen seperaten Zwischenspeicher...

mittels Regentonne kann ich problemlos unterbringen. Dann kann ich auch das Teichsystem erst dann nachfüllen, wenn es gebraucht wird. Das ist ja normalerweise *nicht*, wenn es gerade so stark regnet, daß es schon durchs Grasdach durchschlägt. 

(Noch ein Exkurs: das ist wie bei der Sonne: tagsüber, wo es sowieso hell ist, da scheint sie, aber nachts, wenn man sie braucht... und außerdem ist der Verschluß kaputt: dauernd geht sie auf...)

Jetzt langts aber. 

...der kleinere Teich dient als Quellteich...

Für 2,10x2,60m reicht der Platz an der Terrasse schon nicht mehr. Da dachte meine Frau noch, am Teich sind immer Mücken. Wie bei unseren Freunden. Die nennen ihren Sitzplatz am Tümpel nur noch Mückonos. 

Schluß mit den Kalauern. Ehrlich. 

...erwarte nicht allzu viel biologische oder chemische Wasserreinigungseffekte von dem Bach, sondern betrachte ihn als Objekt Deiner Träume, der Dir beim entspannen hilft...

Den Zahn hab ich mir auch schon gezogen. Aber rinnen muß es doch, aus genau den von Dir genannten Gründen. Wozu hat man ein Hangstück sonst? 

Alles in allem lassen Eure Beiträge wieder ein weiteres Stück meines Gartentraums vor dem inneren Auge entstehen. Das motiviert doch sehr beim Buddeln (bisher ca. 40m³). Auf die Vergleiche Regen- / Grasdach- / Leitungswasser bin ich sehr gespannt. 

Vielen Dank und bis bald

Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

*Solaranlage*

Hallo Reiner, 

das Solarthema ist ein ganz anderer Schauplatz. Wird wohl gehen, aber einige Euronen verschlingen, und der Bachlauf muß auf viel Effekt bei wenig Wasserdurchsatz getrimmt werden. Ist auch spannend. Die Spielzeuge wie "Aquasolar 700 komplett mit Dünnschichtpanel und Spuckfrosch" sind bestimmt nicht die Lösung. 

Gruß
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Thies,

jetzt vielleicht doch noch ein paar Bemerkungen:



			
				Thies schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptteich wird wohl zur Hälfte von einer Steganlage umschlossen, um alle Sitzplätze mit guter Perspektive / Sonne / Schatten auch erreichen zu können, wenn man nicht so gut zu Fuß ist. Vor dem Steg - und damit insgesamt - ist dann die Bepflanzung eher spärlich. Außerdem ist der ganze Teich auf einen Blick zu überschauen: na ja. Wenn jenseits des Steges dann eine zweites Gewässer läge, das deutlich zugewachsener ist und sich optisch "im Dickicht verliert", wirkt das Ganze vielleicht gleich interessanter.
> (Wir gestalten den ganzen Garten als "Entdeckungsgarten" getreu der These, daß eine Landschaft *dann* anregend wirkt, wenn man den Eindruck hat, etwas Neues zu entdecken, wenn man in sie hineingeht. )
> Der Steg wirkt dann wie eine Brücke über ein einziges Gewässer (schwärm...). Zur Wartung könnte ich vom Steg direkt in das GFK-Becken steigen; dessen Ufer würde zur Freude der Kreatur für Menschen nicht begehbar sein.



Ein sehr, sehr schönes Konzept, wie ich finde. Dann empfehle ich Dir aber, Dir einmal das Ufergraben-Konzept von Naturagart ( http://www.naturagart.de ) anzuschauen. Du wirst es jetzt nicht kapieren, weil ich unzulässig verkürze, aber zwischen Teich und umliegendem Sumpfbeet wird ein Wall gebaut, der den Teich vom Sumpfbeet trennt. Dieser Wall ist begehbar. Wenn man ihn breit genug macht, kann man einen tollen Steg darauf montieren. Du solltest Dir (wenn Du das nicht schon gemacht hast) einmal den Katalog schicken lassen.




			
				Thies schrieb:
			
		

> ...zur Pumpenleistung...
> 
> Und alles solar...
> 
> Dabei fällt mir ein: erleichtert es das Graben, wenn man eine dieser neumodischen "Dig it all" - Kameras besitzt?




EDIT: Oooopsieee, da wart Ihr schneller. Dennoch: Einen Solarbetrieb kannst Du (insbesondere bei dieser Förderstrecke) vollkommen vergessen. Selbst mit viel mehr (ausserordentlich teuren) Panels. Es gibt nur die Alternative Netzstrom oder Bachlauf vergessen. Ein mickeriges Wasserspiel mag vielleicht noch angehen.

Das mit der Kamera kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor allem, wenn man eine solche besitzt, deren Display man ausklappen kann. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie effektiv man damit graben kann...



			
				Thies schrieb:
			
		

> Da dachte meine Frau noch, am Teich sind immer Mücken. Wie bei unseren Freunden. Die nennen ihren Sitzplatz am Tümpel nur noch Mückonos.



Thies, ich wohne in Südfrankreich. Gewaltige Hitze, keine Fische im Teich, grosse Flachwasserbereiche. Ich kenne keinen Platz in unserem grossen Garten, der mückenfreier ist als der Bereich unmittelbar um den Teich herum. In einem gut funktionierenden Gartenteich haben Mücken keinerlei Chance, da viel zu viele Fressfeinde Jagd auf sie machen. Mücken gedeihen da, wo das Lebensumfeld für andere Lebewesen zu feindlich ist: Extreme Wassertemperaturen, Sauerstoffarmut, periodisches Austrocknen: Also in Regentonnen und Wasserpfützen. Beim Teich würde ich mir um Mücken keine Gedanken machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan, 



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr, sehr schönes Konzept, wie ich finde.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen !



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Dann empfehle ich Dir aber ... das Ufergraben-Konzept von Naturagart ...



Katalog, Teichplaner, Beispielhafte Gartenteiche, Arbeitsmappe Teiche, Bauanleitung Bachläufe sind vorhanden. Sehr tief behandelt, das Thema, prima Lektüre. Ich bin versucht, auch dort zu kaufen, auch wenn die Preise gepfeffert sind. Besser, als nach kurzer Zeit alles wieder aufreißen zu müssen, und die Leute haben sich schließlich was dabei gedacht. 
Der Ufergraben ist ein überzeugendes Konzept, auch für die "Tarnung" des Folienrandes, aber es braucht sehr viel Fläche auf Höhe des Wasserspiegels. Durch meine Hanglage und den übrigen Gartenplan habe ich nicht unbegrenzt Platz und muß entweder *noch* tiefer in den Hang graben bzw. unten anschütten (mit beträchtlichen Auswirkungen beim Anschrägen der angrenzenden Flächen, da ich keine Mauern haben will), oder die Fläche für den Uferwall und -graben verringert die freie Wasserfläche, und die ist eh knapp. 
Firma N... propagiert den nährstoffreichen Ufergraben ja IMHO deshalb, weil die Pflanzenauswahl dafür größer und bunter ist. Wir könnten aber mit einer einfacheren, vielleicht "naturnäheren" Teichbepflanzung plus Getier ganz gut leben. Eine bunt bepflanzte Sumpfzone wird vielleicht in einer Biegung des Bachlaufs integriert. 



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Solarbetrieb kannst Du (insbesondere bei dieser Förderstrecke) vollkommen vergessen. Selbst mit viel mehr (ausserordentlich teuren) Panels. Es gibt nur die Alternative Netzstrom oder Bachlauf vergessen.



Das ist das, was ich bisher gelesen habe. Einer, der sowas dennoch macht, ist http://www.solar-baumeister.de/index.html . Wir haben telefoniert, ein Angebot wird erstellt. Das das Ganze nicht billig wird, hat er gleich gesagt. Physikalisch ist es prinzipiell machbar, problematisch ist allerdings die geringe Auswahl an Niedervolt-Pumpen (SXT-Pumpen? Solenoid?). Hoffentlich muß ich mich nicht der allgemeinen Erfahrung anschließen, ich prüfe also noch. Denn: Netzstrom is nich. Und ohne Bachlauf ist das Konzept nur halb :-(.




			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> ... keine Fische im Teich, grosse Flachwasserbereiche ... mückenfreier ... Bereich ...



Das beruhigt mich. Und meine Frau auch (die wird ja mehr gestochen als ich). 

Beste Grüsse
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Thies,

Dein erstes Argument ist (leider) absolut überzeugend. Wobei ich dachte, dass Du für die Steganlage ja ohnehin Platz benötigst und eventuell der Uferwall etwas schmaler gehalten werden kann (50 cm) = Platzgewinn. Kannst ja einmal in meinem Album schauen (wobei mein Wall - ebenfalls leider - nicht als Pfad gehalten ist). Im Grunde verlagerst Du den Sumpfbereich nur aus dem Teich nach aussen, d.h., Du solltest Dir überlegen, den Hauptteich ein klein wenig kleiner zu machen und dabei mit viel schmaleren Pflanzebenen (= grössere freie Wasserfläche). Das geht dann in der Tat nur mit zusätzlichem Pflanzenteich. Einfach eine Frage der Proportionen: Was kommt wo hin ? Viele Leute machen den Fehler, den Ufergraben eher als Rabatte zu betrachten. Er ist aber Teil des Teiches. Das üppige Wachstum im Ufergraben belohnt für den grösseren Aufwand. Ich habe auch bei mir das Problem gehabt, zwar einen recht ordentlichen Teich gebaut zu haben, der aber einen zu krassen Übergang aufwies. Ein Ufergraben hilft sehr, das alles "weicher" zu machen.

Mit der Solaranlage wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg. Wenn es klappt, wäre das sicher eine Hilfe auch für viele andere Kollegen (hättest Du dann Lust, einen kleinen Fachbeitrag zu schreiben ? - So nach dem Motto "Und sie dreht sich doch !".).

Eine angebliche Mückenplage ist an einem Gartenteich reine Panikmache. Vorausgesetzt, der Teich ist halbwegs ordentlich angelegt und funktioniert. Und da habe ich bei Dir überhaupt keine Zweifel, so sorgfältig, wie Ihr die Aktion plant.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

so allmählich kristallisiert sich ja heraus, daß der Gedanke mit dem zweiten Teich nicht ganz abwegig ist. Du hast ganz recht: einfach eine Frage der Proportionen. Werde heute mal zum Messen und Denken in den Garten gehen, solange die Sonne noch scheint. 



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Solaranlage wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg. Wenn es klappt, wäre das sicher eine Hilfe auch für viele andere Kollegen (hättest Du dann Lust, einen kleinen Fachbeitrag zu schreiben ? - So nach dem Motto "Und sie dreht sich doch !".)



Das will ich gern tun, kann aber noch etwas dauern, da man wohl tunlichst auch praktische Erfahrung vorweisen können sollte. Ich werde meine Überlegungen in einer stillen Stunde schon mal vorformulieren. Die Aufgabe bedeutet ja offenbar "pushing the envelope", wie der Flugzeugbauer sagt: die Grenzen des Machbaren etwas weiter hinausschieben. Aber das reizt mich gerade daran. 

Beste Grüße
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Thies,

bin jetzt einmal auf die von Dir genannte Seite gegangen. Ist ja schon wahnsinnig interessant. Bei den SXT-Pumpen habe ich auf die Schnelle keine Förderleistung angegeben gesehen. Wenn ...2000 auch 2000 Liter bedeutet, ist das allerdings nicht sehr viel. Dann gibt es da noch die Oase USP 24 / 6000 / 4 mit 6000 Litern.  Bei 15 Metern Bachlänge und bis zu 20 Metern Schlauchlänge würden ca. 40 % Leistung entfallen, na, sagen wir mal 30 %. Verbleiben 4200 Liter. Wenn auch die Förderhöhe von ca. 50 cm (Wasserspiegel bis Austritt Quelle ?) gering ist, verbleiben schätzungsweise 3600 Liter oder 60 Liter pro Minute. Eregibt einen Bachlauf von etwas mehr als 40 cm Breite (oder etwas weniger als 40 cm, wenn die Pumpe nicht voll gefordert wird). Ist ja gut machbar - vorausgesetzt, die entsprechende Energie für die Pumpe wird erzeugt. Darin dürfte das eigentliche Know-how liegen. Wenn er das hinbekommt, ist das ein teures, aber lohnenswertes Vergnügen. Einen Filter benötigst Du nicht, die Pumpe muss auch nicht nachts laufen.

Richtig ist natürlich auch Deine Bemerkung, dass sich herauskristallisiert, dass der zweite Teich sinnvoll ist. Das war aus optischen Gründen/Wassergarten ja auch nie zweifelhaft (zwei Teiche sind schöner als einer *g*), als *Filter*teich gibt es sachliche Gründe allerdings nur dann, wenn man die Bepflanzung im Hauptteich aus irgend einem Grunde reduziert. Bei einem *Filter*teich sieht man übrigens zu, dass ihn das einströmende Wasser nicht auf schnellstem Wege wieder verlässt, sondern möglichst lange verweilt. Um hier Gestaltungsspielraum zu haben, solltest Du überlegen, für den kleinen Teich keinen Fertigteich, sondern Folie zu verwenden. Gemessen am Gesamtinvest ist das sehr wenig - bei sehr viel befriedigerenden Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2003)

*Solar oder Leberwurst? Kostenfrage!*

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem mir seit Tagen der Kopf von der Informationssammlung raucht, hier ein kurzer Zwischenbericht, allgemein zu meinem Projekt und speziell zum dem Solar-Bachlauf: 

- Das GFK-Becken ist eingebaut.  Das Einschlämmen kam allerdings ins Stocken, da auf der Parzelle inzwischen das Wasser abgestellt wurde. Warte auf Regen...
- Die Funktion als Filterteich / Moddersammler werde ich erproben. Nach der Lektüre der Bauanleitung "Großanlagen" von Fa. N... stellen sich mir allerdings noch zwei Fragen: funktioniert das Prinzip auch, wenn keine Fische oder Schwimmer das Wasser aufmischen? Und funktioniert das Ganze auch mit einer 2"-Leitung zwischen den Teichen (die von der Wasserfördermenge her ausreichen würde)?
- Solarbetrieb für den Bachlauf funktioniert natürlich (entgegen mancher anderslautenden Äußerung im Netz bzw. in Prospekten), ist aber eine Kostenfrage. Überschlägig ergibt sich für meinen Anwendungsfall ein Anlagenpreis in der Nähe von 50 Cent pro Liter Förderleistung in der Stunde bei einem halben Meter Hubhöhe. Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, wie stark der Bach tosen muß. Die üblichen 3-4000 l pro Stunde sind mir wahrscheinlich zu laut, unser Bach soll still sein oder maximal leise murmeln. Leider fehlen mir dazu persönliche Eindrücke. 
- Das Problem der Verfügbarkeit stärkerer Gleichstrompumpen (z.B. Aquasolar 18 nicht mehr lieferbar) wird von einem Anbieter elegant umgangen: es werden 3-4 Aquasolar 1500 parallel an einem Sammler größeren Durchmessers betrieben. Hat bei der Do-X ja auch geklappt... 

So viel für jetzt erstmal...
Gruß
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Thies,

zum Thema erforderliche Pumpenleistung gibt es einen Fachbeitrag. Kurz: Die erforderliche Pumpenleistung wird ausschliesslich bestimmt durch die Bachlaufbreite:

Bachlaufbreite 15 cm -- 1800 Liter/Stunde -- 30 Liter/Minute 
Bachlaufbreite 40 cm -- 3000 Liter/Stunde -- 50 Liter/Minute 
Bachlaufbreite 70 cm -- 6000 Liter/Stunde -- 100 Liter/Minute 
Bachlaufbreite 100 cm -- 12000 Liter/Stunde -- 200 Liter/Minute 

Wobei man prima manipulieren kann, wenn man den Bachlauf aus (wie von mir ohnehin empfohlen) hintereinander geschalteten Staustufen erstellt: Dann kommt es nämlich nur auf den Überlauf von einem Becken ins nächste an. Wenn Du diese nur 15 cm breit machst (die Staustufen können beliebig breiter sein, allerdings beachten, dass man die Wasserbewegung nur an den Übergängen sieht), kommst Du auch mit 1800 Litern hin. Pumpenleistung geht natürlich auch durch den Schlauch (abhängig von der Strecke und dem Durchmesser) und die Förderhöhe (gemessen ab Wasserlinie) verloren - 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Stefan, 

besten Dank für den Hinweis auf Deinen Fachbeitrag, den ich selbstverständlich zu Rate ziehe. Wozu mir allerdings die eigene Anschauung fehlt, ist der tatsächliche Eindruck, den ein Bachlauf mit diesen Eckdaten erzeugt. Kurz gesagt: wenn alle anderen Bachbetreiber diese Wassermengen als korrekt empfinden: ist mir selbst das trotzdem zu hektisch? Oder wirkt eine geringere Wassermenge im großen Garten auch für mich 'pauvre', wie mein gebildet Weib abfällig zu formulieren pflegt? Was ich definitiv weiß: ich will keine Wasserfälle zwischen den Staustufen, sondern eher kurze Rampen, auf denen der Wasserfluß erkennbar wird, also zwar sichtbarer Fluß, aber kein 'Männeken-pis'-Geräusch im ganzen Garten. Da bin ich / sind wir eventuell anders davor als alle anderen Bachianer. Kann ja sein. Ich habe gestern in einem örtlichen Fachhandel eine Aquasolar 1500 in Betrieb gesehen: ca. 50 cm Hubhöhe, ca 5m Schlauchlänge, dann Bach aus Fertigteilen mit zwei Wasserfällen ca. 15 cm breit, und fand das Geräusch nervtötend, die Optik allerdings eher piffrig. Eigentlich tendiere ich zu breiteren Überläufen mit weniger Geräusch, die per se schon mehr Wasser erfordern, um gut zu wirken (Wasserfall macht pro Liter am meisten her, oder?). Es schreckt mich allerdings auch die Vorstellung, ein Kilo-Euron zu viel auszugeben und dann festzustellen, daß ich die Pumpen lieber gedrosselt laufen lasse. Vielleicht werde ich auch mit geringer Pumpenleistung anfangen, aber Kabel und Schlauch schon für höheren Durchsatz ausreichend dimensionieren und verbuddeln. Durch den Trick mit den parallelgeschalteten 1500er Pumpen könnte ich dann Pumpen, Akku und Solarmodule nachkaufen, falls das offensichtlich nötig sein sollte. 
Weitere Aspekte: 
- die ausgeguckte Quellsteinskulptur erfordert auch nur ca. 1050 l/h. Wenn der Bach deutlich mehr Wasser fließen läßt, geht m.E. die Illusion flöten, daß der Bach aus der Skulptur gespeist wird.  
- der sog. Filterteich hat etwa 1,5 m³ Inhalt, und das Wasser darin soll wohl mindestens eine Stunde verweilen, um die Sedimentation der Schwebstoffe zu ermöglichen. Das würde ein max. Fördervolumen von 1500 l/h bedeuten. 
- ein solar betriebenes Objekt darf m.E. lieber auf einem niedrigeren Energieniveau arbeiten. Ein Solarauto sieht ja auch anders aus als das, was wir heute (zum Glück noch  benutzen. Es ist ja nur eine Geldfrage, im Garten 10.000 Liter pro Stunde rauschen zu lassen. Wäre immer noch billiger als ein durchschnittliches Auto, aber irgendwie auch wieder 'pauvre', oder? 

Herrliches Thema. Und ich dachte, man macht einfach einen Teich und einen Wasserlauf. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme
Thies

P.S.: @Reiner: hat sich schon eine Gelegenheit zur Messung am Grasdachauslauf ergeben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Thies,

nur zur Info wegen Reiner, er ist momentan im Krankenhaus und kann in den nächsten Tagen (vorraussichtlich 14 Tage) nicht ins Forum reisnchauen. Nicht das du meinst,daß er dir nicht antwortet


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2003)

Ups!
Danke für den Hinweis und gute Besserung für Reiner!
Gruß
Thies


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Nov. 2003)

Hallo Thies,

in einer Menge Gesichtspunkten sehen wir die Dinge gleich. Auch ich empfehle immer dringend, sich einen Wasserfall einmal in natura anzuschauen und vor allem anzuhören - und nicht für 5 Minuten, sondern für mindestens eine Stunde - bevor man an die Realisierung im eigenen Garten geht. Schon geringe Wassermengen geben meines Erachtens so viel Geräusch ab, dass man es wirklich mögen muss, um das an seinem eigenen Bachlauf umzusetzen.

Von daher rede ich zwar (weil es korrekt und anschaulich ist) von Staustufen, meine aber im Normalfall nur die Überwindung geringster Höhenunterschiede (1,5 cm pro Meter), die einfach für das Funktionieren eines Bachlaufes erforderlich sind und kein vermeidbares Geräusch produzieren. Weiter reduzieren als entsprechend meinem Vorschlag kannst Du schon rein technisch nicht mehr. Wenn ich von Gefällestrecken und kleineren Wasserfällen spreche, so nur dann, wenn geländebedingt ein geringeres Gefälle nicht machbar ist. Dieser Fall betrifft Dich ja nicht.

In diesen Staustufen wirst Du kein Wasser fliessen sehen, auch mit einer stärkeren Pumpe nicht. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht auch in Ordnung so. Da ein Bachlauf aber nun einmal fliesst (wenn man den Effekt bewegten Wassers nicht wünscht, sollte man besser den Teich vergrössern), geht das nur über Staustufen mit geringen Höhenunterschied, an grösseren Steinen im Wasserlauf usw. Meine Tabelle basiert auf der praktisch nicht kritisierten Tabelle von OASE (steht übrigens auch im Fachbeitrag  8) ). Wenn Du also die Bachlaufbreite 20 cm wählst und die Pumpenleistung mit 1500 Litern, solltest Du selbst bei minimaler Förderhöhe am sinnvollen Minimum angekommen sein, an dem sich ein Bachlauf noch lohnt.

Ich kann Deine Ausführungen zu den Kosten gut verstehen - wenn das dann doch den Betrag übersteigt, den man ausgeben will (für mich wäre das im Zweifel schon ein zu hoher finanzieller Aufwand), bleibt nur, einen Stromanschluss zur Pumpe zu legen oder - wenn das nicht machbar ist - den Bachlauf wegzulassen und lieber den Teich zu vergrössern. Ist auch ganz schön. Eine noch geringere Wassermenge "schönzureden" bringt nichts.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

